# Gimme Shelter



## -Oy- (Sep 30, 2022)

Up in the Yorkshire Dales a few days back.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2022)

@-Oy- 

I used to have a boyfriend who was brought up in the Yorkshire Dales. Always wanted to visit.


----------



## Old_Dame (Sep 30, 2022)

Hello, Oy

Your work is absolutely breathtaking … do you shoot Infrared, as well?

I’ve barely touched the tip of iceberg in the Photography Section; there’s so much to see, and admire.

Ciao, for now …


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 1, 2022)

Old_Dame said:


> Hello, Oy
> 
> Your work is absolutely breathtaking … do you shoot Infrared, as well?
> 
> ...


Thanks 

I've never shot IR as the look does nothing for me. Down to personal preference as always


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 1, 2022)

Yes, so true.  

My niece is a professional photographer, and world traveler.  Of late, she’s dived head over her in love with signing with photography workshops that focus on IR.

She, like you, possess an incredible eye and talent to capture intangible essence and beauty.

As a surprise Christmas present, I want to bestow her with an IR workshop that carries her somewhere extraordinary in wintertime.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 1, 2022)

Old_Dame said:


> Yes, so true.
> 
> My niece is a professional photographer, and world traveler.  Of late, she’s dived head over her in love with signing with photography workshops that focus on IR.
> 
> ...



Has she got an IR converted camera? Doing it without is a kinda like simulating IR rather than actually doing it. Most who are serious about it buy an older digital camera and have it converted.


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 1, 2022)

To answer your question: Yes, she does.  She actually has two different cameras that she mailed off to be revamped for IR, with distinct differences.

They both older (expensive)cameras; that she’d shed and replaced with a newer and even more expensive camera for regular photography.

Yet to capture those sweeping shots; upgrading equipment is a vital aspect of the trade, as you fully know, and understand.


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 1, 2022)

Old_Dame said:


> To answer your question: Yes, she does.  She actually has two different cameras that she mailed off to be revamped for IR, with distinct differences.
> 
> They both older (expensive)cameras; that she’d shed and replaced with a newer and even more expensive camera for regular photography.
> 
> Yet to capture those sweeping shots; upgrading equipment is a vital aspect of the trade, as you fully know, and understand.



My Wife sometimes asks "Just how many cameras do you need?"
The answer is always the same... "One more"


----------



## Old_Dame (Oct 1, 2022)

Exactly!
You and my niece are two-peas-in-a-pod!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @-Oy-
> 
> I used to have a boyfriend who was brought up in the Yorkshire Dales. Always wanted to visit.


The Yorkshire Dales is huge... 2179 square KM's... not large in Canadian terms but huge for England... there are  lovely parts and there's not so lovely..  in winter it's almost impassable in places due to the snow and or rain,  and the wind would knock your head off.. but there are some stunning traditional hamlets and villages. Fortunately with Google street view you can see it all from the comfort of your own home..


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The Yorkshire Dales is huge... 2179 square KM's... not large in Canadian terms but huge for England... there are  lovely parts and there's not so lovely..  in winter it's almost impassable in places due to the snow and or rain,  and the wind would knock your head off.. but there are some stunning traditional hamlets and villages. Fortunately with Google street view you can see it all from the comfort of your own home..


My favourite part is Wensleydale (More Cheese Gromit?) - some fab views and excellent waterfalls to photograph. Oh - and there's cheese


----------



## Jamala (Oct 5, 2022)

Love your black and white photography to me it is naturally emotive. I feel when the colour is stripped away the photo has a more timeless and nostalgic feeling and can transport you back in time, One of my favourite pictures above my desk in my study is a b/w photo of a tree bending in strong wind. Underneath I wrote this quote “An oak and a reed were arguing about their strength. When a strong wind came up, the reed avoided being uprooted by bending and leaning with the gusts of wind. But the oak stood firm and was torn up by the roots”. - _Author: Aesop_

love the Yorkshire Dales


----------

